

iPad Air 2 Benchmark Points to A8X Chip with Triple-Core 1.5 GHz CPU, 2 GB RAM - lmedinas
http://www.macrumors.com/2014/10/21/ipad-air-2-a8x-triple-core-2gb-ram/

======
YooLi
For reference, I'm using a 2.3 GHz i5 Mac Mini (MacMini5,1). The new iPad Air
2 looks pretty comparable:

    
    
                   Single Core     Multi Core
       iPad Air 2     1812            4477
       Mac Mini       1980            4254
    

Very impressive. A9 based MacBooks Airs?

